# Flemish Giant X California Giant



## Bunny Kisses (May 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am looking to purchase a Flemish Giant, but none are available in Ottawa. I did find one place that has 3 new litters of Flemish Giant / California Giant mix. My question is, do these mixed bunnies get as big as the purebread Flemish Giants?


----------



## DIpitydane (May 2, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the breed "California giant"...are you sure you don't mean Californian? California giant could be a breeder specific term coined from the names of breeds he used in a mixed rabbit breeding. But if it is mixed with a Californian then it likely won't be as large as a lot of purebred flemish but still a good sized rabbit...The average weight for the Californian is 9 or 10lbs....average flemish size is between 12 and 18lbs.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 2, 2011)

Where have you looked? Check local rabbit breeder clubs. They usually have a list of members and what they breed. You can also contact them and ask if they know anyone who has Flemish Giants. Rabbit shows are also good so you can see who has them and make connections. Some breeders will bring rabbits for sale to shows, but others will only bring them if you contact them before the show as they have limited space. 

As for your question, they would probably not be as big as pure Flemish. It can depend on the sizes of the parents. You might get something that is close to the size of a Flemish, but probably not the full size.


----------



## plasticbunny (May 2, 2011)

Just sent you a PM, but I'll post here as well. I also live in Ottawa and spent a lot of time looking for a Flemish breeder. The closest "breeder" I could find is about 6 hours away, but I did find a breeder of meat rabbits from Carleton Place, about 30 minutes from the West End. When I called they said they have Flemish and New Zealands. If you're concerned about the health of a meat rabbit, don't be. My New Zealand, Molly, was a meat farm rescue, and she cost $10. She had her first vet visit today, and at 6 months,she is a healthy, hearty, 10 lbrabbit! If you want the number, let me know.


----------

